# يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى



## happy angel (19 يونيو 2009)

*
يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى 
اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه ..تأن بى خلجاتى
فقد ذبل جسدى و لصقت بى اتعاب الطريق
هانت ايامى و ظلمنى الرفيق 
جئت اليك .ربى نجينى .
ضربت الشمس رأسى و برد الليل اقتحم حياتى
نالت منى افكار اليأس ..حطمتنى احزانى
طلبت لنفسى الكثير..وما وجدته أدمى ايامى
وهنت عيناى من بكاءا..سالت دموعا اثقلت جفونى
يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم 
نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتى 
ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا كله
أحنت ظهرى احزان قلبى ..
قزفت بى فى جب من خوف و رعب 
الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى 
ارسل لى ملاكا يحرسنى من ظلمه الطريق
قد غدر بي صديقا يوما ..ويوما حبيب
تركنى كل احبائى و سرت تائها كائيب
دروبى صارت خرابا 
اشواك لا تخيب 
اه يا ربى 
اسمعنى ..اسمع توسلاتى
قوينى فى ضعفى 
ارفع نفسى 
أنر لى طرقات حياتى 
احتاجك جدا 
لا ترد نفسى 
طالبت معونتك 
لا تدعنى اخزى امام همومى
وان انكسر بى فخا نجينى 
وان ذلت قدماى احملنى 
يا ربى 
اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى 
غرقت بين امواج 
تلاطمت بى ..كسرت عظامى
فاضت داخلى الماء
اذابت كيانى 
خنقت انفاسى 
أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك
احتمى بك ..تضمنى
يا ربى 
ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
اغفره لى ..سامحينى 
اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى 
ما فعلته و لم ادركه 
جرما لوثت به ذاتك فيا
لا تاخذ بحماقتى 
فانا لست الا صغير 
وأخطائى اكبر منى 
جرحت يداك بمسامير 
اكليلا بدلت تاجك به
الهى لم اكن اعى ما افعل 
لم تدرك يداى كم من سياطا ضربتك بها
ولكنى قتلتك يوما و قتلت اعز حبيب
سامحنى يا الهى 
سامحنى يا حبيبى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

> *اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى
> ما فعلته و لم ادركه
> جرما لوثت به ذاتك فيا
> لا تاخذ بحماقتى
> ...




صلاه جميله اووووووى 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2009)

*مناجاه وصلاة حلوة خالص
يارب هبنا كلنا نسلم حياتنا ليك

ونكون معاك دايما

شكرا يا ا حلى هابى

*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة يا هابي

الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه جميله اووووووى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

twety قال:


> *مناجاه وصلاة حلوة خالص
> يارب هبنا كلنا نسلم حياتنا ليك
> 
> ونكون معاك دايما
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة يا هابي
> 
> ...


----------



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

صلاه رائعه احلي صلاه شوفتها في حياتي

ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

*



يا ربى 
اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى 
غرقت بين امواج 
تلاطمت بى ..كسرت عظامى
فاضت داخلى الماء
اذابت كيانى 
خنقت انفاسى 
أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك
احتمى بك ..تضمنى
يا ربى 
ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
اغفره لى ..سامحينى 
اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة
بركة المسيح ترعاكي*​


----------

